# Nutra Thrive



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Sweet Girl

if you are feeding a nutritionally balanced food, there really isn't any need for all those supplements. If your dog goes through a bout with diarrhea and is treated with antibiotics, a probiotic can do wonders to rebalance the good bacteria gut. But it's not usually necessary to have them on it all the time. Seems like a really unnecessary cost to me.


----------



## jbobb1

Thanks for the reply. I have the same opinion, but wanted to hear what others might think. I just didn't want to pass on something that might be a huge benefit to my 2 kids.


----------



## Brodys Rockies

Maybe it’s still early to see very many replies on this subject, but after losing our Golden to cancer, and after using a quality grade dog food all his life, the Nutra Thrive video running on Facebook got my attention. 

We’re soon going to have a new puppy. I would really like to know more about this product. Has anyone been using that could provide experience details? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Brodys Rockies said:


> Maybe it’s still early to see very many replies on this subject, but after losing our Golden to cancer, and after using a quality grade dog food all his life, the Nutra Thrive video running on Facebook got my attention.
> 
> We’re soon going to have a new puppy. I would really like to know more about this product. Has anyone been using that could provide experience details?
> 
> Thanks!



Nothing in Nutra Thrive is going to prevent cancer. It's vitamins and probiotics.


----------



## ultimatepetnutrition

Hi everyone! I'm Shayne from Ultimate Pet Nutrition. I just wanted to extend my services and let you know that I'm available via e-mail if you ever have any questions about our Ultimate Pet Nutrition products. You can reach me at [email protected]! Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## cford101

*Nutra Thrive Made My Dog Sick*

This product caused a serious adverse reaction in my dog, the company continues to charge my account on a recurring fee. Yes, it is too good to be true.

I tried Nutra Thrive a month ago after reading all of the great reviews and watching a compelling video. Just like anybody who would use this product, my dog's health is a very high priority. And that's exactly what this company preys on. People like me who would pay just about anything for my dog's well-being are complete suckers for this product. It's a waste of money (there are others that are a fraction of the price) and it's dangerous. I have the vet bill to prove it.

The first day I added it to his food, I let my dog smell it before I sprinkled it into the bowl. He turned away immediately. It smelled like grass actually. It turned the food a dark green color when mixed in, as well, but I wasn't concerned about that. My dog was a bit resistant to eat at first, but he acclimated. 

After about a week on the product, my dog began scratching persistently, rubbing on furniture, and shaking his head. I didn't suspect the Nutra Thrive at first, and gave my dog a bath. The bath did not relieve the itching. After three days, the symptoms were so severe, he wasn't eating or sleeping. I took him to my veterinarian on an emergency visit, and I brought the Nutra Thrive with me, because nothing in the environment or his food was changed, except for the Nutra Thrive. When I showed it to my veterinarian, he told me to immediately discontinue use, and my dog was having a severe allergic reaction. Nutra Thrive isn't based on science, rather it's based on Dr. Richter's personal experience. 

He treated my dog with allergy shots and prescribed an ointment for his infected ear. After a few days off Nutra Thrive, he returned to normal, and his ear was healed up in about a week. Luckily, my dog is ok now. Although I have two unopened jars at home, I put this all behind me and moved on, until today.

Today, I received an email, confirming that ANOTHER order (that I DID NOT ORDER) has been shipped. According to USPS, the shipment had not yet been received by USPS when I checked the tracking number., though. 

First, I didn't / wouldn't order this product again, and I wouldn't need any, even if I did want to re-order. My dog is 30 pounds. Three jars is a three month supply. So if I were to reorder, I wouldn't have needed another shipment until September. When I contacted customer service and told them I didn't order this and my account should not have been charged, they hung up on me - TWICE. 

When I called the third time, a gentleman told me that he'd have to send a return authorization form and I'll have to mail the product when I receive it - even though USPS hadn't even picked it up from their warehouse yet. I pointed out that USPS shows that it hasn't even been scanned yet, so it must still be at their facility. He said he'd try a pre-ship cancellation, but didn't think it would work. (What???) 

I explained that I was unhappy with the product, and that it caused a severe reaction in my dog. He said he's received training on Adverse Event Reporting, but had never heard of any reactions like this. He didn't take an Adverse Event Report for this event.

I work with the US FDA on a daily basis, and I'm well versed in adverse event reporting requirements. I was surprised that the gentleman who took my call chose not to complete the AER. If your dog or cat experiences any kind of reaction after starting this supplement, you should discontinue use immediately. Adverse reactions to food and food supplements should be reported to the manufacturer AND to the US FDA. If your pet has experienced issues with this supplement, please submit a complaint on the FDA website in the Pet Food Safety Reporting Portal. https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterinary/report-problem/how-report-pet-food-complaint

The customer service representative also told me that I was (unknowingly) subscribed to receive monthly shipments. I never saw anything indicating I would be receiving monthly shipments, or I wouldn't have ordered it. My bank told me about this type of scam in the past. They see this all the time. Companies will put in the fine print that you're subscribing to something and you end up with monthly charges on your account.

I only live at the address they're shipping to part-time. I won't even be here when it does arrive, so they'll leave it at the door where it'll sit for around 10 days, unless it's stolen first. 

My Advice:
1. I do not recommend this product. Please consult your vet and discuss the ingredients before you try this product.
2. If your pet has experienced any type of adverse reaction, please submit a report to the US FDA Pet Food Safety Reporting Portal.
3. If you order anything from this company, be sure to read the fine print. They will charge you monthly. Be prepared to deal with rude customer service representatives, and uncooperative people. The gentleman I spoke with was very polite and professional, although he failed to take an Adverse Event Report, and did not inform me of the 90 Day guarantee.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

jbobb1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about Nutra Thrive? It almost seems too good to be true.



You need to be careful, adding extra vitamins and minerals to a well balanced diet can lead to excesses and toxicity like too much vitamin A. The only time a dog really needs a vitamin/mineral supplement might be from things like malnurishment, recovery from an illness or surgery and they have lost a bit of weight. A supplement at that point can be a boost for them short term. 



Nothing really prevents cancer, things can be carcinogenic and but vitamins especially aren't a preventative for cancer.


As far as Nutra Thrive, is mainly a probiotic with some chelated vitamin and minerals, chelation makes the vitamins/minerals the most metabolizable so that is good. The probiotics are about 80% useless unless they are encapsulated like a BC30 probiotic as the acids in the stomach usually kill a large majority before it gets into the GI tract. They add MSM which is sulfur based to help joints but is not nearly as effective without Ester-C or Glucosamine. It's expensive and I am not that impressed with it.


----------



## ultimatepetnutrition

Hi everyone, I'm Shayne from Ultimate Pet Nutrition. I wanted to confirm that cford101 and I have communicated and resolved the issue by 1. Issuing a full refund of all orders and 2. Cancelling the optional Monthly Subscription Service. I have also personally submitted an Adverse Reactions Form to our Adverse Reactions Team so they are aware of the allergic reaction cford101's pup experienced. Our mission at Ultimate Pet Nutrition is to improve the health and happiness of pets everywhere, while providing top notch Customer Service. We work diligently to improve our processes and products, and we couldn't do this without the valuable feedback of our customers. So I'm very grateful for cford101's thorough feedback and I'm glad that we were able to resolve the issue. I also wanted to mention that we always suggest that our customers consult their pet's primary Veterinarian prior to beginning any new supplement to ensure that it will be the right addition to their pet's daily routine based on their health history. Just like a supplement for humans, we do understand that Nutra Thrive may work well for some and not for others. Please reach out to me at [email protected] if you ever have any questions, concerns, or suggestions.


----------



## jeffscott947

After a quick look at BBB reviews, I would avoid it.









Ultimate Pet Nutrition | Reviews | Better Business Bureau® Profile


View customer reviews of Ultimate Pet Nutrition. Leave a review and share your experience with the BBB and Ultimate Pet Nutrition.




www.bbb.org


----------



## Rdhall

jbobb1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about Nutra Thrive? It almost seems too good to be true.





jbobb1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about Nutra Thrive? It almost seems too good to be true.


I just wanted to say that I tried nutra thrive about 6 months ago (a friend gave me 3 canisters), and it seriously changed my dog's life. He was having joint and skin issues, and he was lethargic. After a couple weeks into the first canister, I saw big results. I used all three canisters, but have not ordered any of my own. I can see a huge difference now that he has not been taking it for an extended time. I saw posts below that people didn't like it or trust the combination of ingrediants, and I am not a vet nor do I know a lot about the dosages of the items in the product, but I do know it changed my 8 year old labrador retriever's life for the better, and I am going to have to get it again. I just wish it were a little less expensive. 

As a sidebar...I am usually a skeptic on these kind of things, and honestly, if someone would not have given me the three canisters, I would never just try it (for the price). But, now...all I can think is that my dog could have better quality of life if I would just order it!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

Deleted... Just realized the question I had was about an older post on this topic.


----------



## Jarrod0303

Brodys Rockies said:


> Maybe it’s still early to see very many replies on this subject, but after losing our Golden to cancer, and after using a quality grade dog food all his life, the Nutra Thrive video running on Facebook got my attention.
> 
> We’re soon going to have a new puppy. I would really like to know more about this product. Has anyone been using that could provide experience details?
> 
> Thanks!


What food were you using? I’m considering switching to Blue Buffalo but I don’t know if it’s any better about preventing cancer than any other brand. We use Pedigree now.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jarrod0303 said:


> What food were you using? I’m considering switching to Blue Buffalo but I don’t know if it’s any better about preventing cancer than any other brand. We use Pedigree now.


No food or vitamin supplement is going to in any way prevent cancer.


----------



## Otismom8

jbobb1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about Nutra Thrive? It almost seems too good to be true.


It is. This product contains silica which produced multiple stones in my healthy dog's bladder and urethra causing a complete blockage. There is no warning with the product for this, and the stones were proven to be 100% silica -NOT a type of stone (calcium or struvite) that could naturally occur. The emergency surgery was more than $5,000 and the vet said she had never come across anything like this. This company takes no responsibility for your pet other than "property damage" and will only refund the product. DON'T RISK YOUR PET'S LIFE!


----------

